# [WTB/UK] Ear-hook headset for Android



## robal (Sep 5, 2012)

Dear TPU'ers,

My wife asked me to find a headset for her Android 2.3 phone (standard 4pin 3.5mm).
She's no audiophile, and has got only few requirements:

- wired
- stereo
- has microphone (headset)
- usable for sports (earhook type preferred)
- has volume control/next track/call pickup button

As far as I know, all (of them zillions) iPod/iPhone headsets are no-go (different pinout on 3.5mm).

After I began my search I couldn't believe there's such scarcity of such products...
The only thing I've found is Philips-SHS8105A-28.
And it's only in US. (Available in UK via import for £35) WTH ?

Does anyone know / can recommend any other good, non-audiophile headset for Android phone ?

Cheers,


----------



## Frederik S (Sep 6, 2012)

Phonak ships their high end in-ears with ear hooks as well I do not know whether their entry level models come with them but they more than $100. Sennheiser makes quite a few models maybe have a look at their stuff. Otherwise you can buy a set of normal in-ears and purchase some standard hooks and put on those. 

I hope you find something nice!

Cheers,
Fred


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey you can get these which are £30 http://www.expansys.com/philips-made-for-android-in-ear-sports-headphones-228470/

or these wthout the controller 
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0038AEZH8/?tag=tec053-21


----------

